# 65th Swiftsure Saturday 24 May 2008



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Anyone here in the race tomorrow?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Are you racing? watching or otherwise? I know of three folks skippering there boats, and one crewing on Neptunes Carr. More I think about it, there might be as many s 5 that I know of racing their own boat, along with 2-4 crewing in different capacity's. We'll be cruising this weekend.

marty


----------

